# Trading CFDs on the US markets



## liquidmaker (16 August 2009)

Hi All,

I am looking to open up an account to trade CFD's on the US markets, i currently use an IG markets for my australian CFD trades but there commission structure on US shares seems a little high.

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good platform to trade CFD's on the US markets without the ridiculous commission and interest fees??

Is opening a US based account on with an american provider website a viable option rather than an australian based provider??

Anyone help would be greatly appreciated.

Liquid


----------

